# Tweaked vs Ti-X



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

I have been running the Tweaked ROM by dwitherell using the rhcp kernel for a while now and really like it for the most part, but I have heard some good things about the Ti-X ROM lately, especially regarding the "lag" issue that seems to plague this phone.

So which do you run, and why?

If I wanted to switch to try the Ti-X ROM is it as simple as copying the ZIP it to my SD Card, boot into CWM Recovery, mount /system, install the ZIP, factory clear, and reboot?


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

acejavelin said:


> I have been running the Tweaked ROM by dwitherell using the rhcp kernel for a while now and really like it for the most part, but I have heard some good things about the Ti-X ROM lately, especially regarding the "lag" issue that seems to plague this phone.
> 
> So which do you run, and why?
> 
> If I wanted to switch to try the Ti-X ROM is it as simple as copying the ZIP it to my SD Card, boot into CWM Recovery, mount /system, install the ZIP, factory clear, and reboot?


Yes - it is that simple. Ti-X is essentially the stock rom w/ some build.prop edits and image optimizing (something I know nothing of but DC13 is highly skilled at). To be honest issues w/ lag are more likely a kernel thing than anything else. That being said - I always recommend folks try everything and see what works best for them


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

dwitherell said:


> Yes - it is that simple. Ti-X is essentially the stock rom w/ some build.prop edits and image optimizing (something I know nothing of but DC13 is highly skilled at). To be honest issues w/ lag are more likely a kernel thing than anything else. That being said - I always recommend folks try everything and see what works best for them


OK, then perhaps I am going down the wrong road here because I really like the features in the Tweaked 2.1 ROM, but there seems to be only three kernels available out there for this device, obviously the stock one, the rhcp kernel, and KnightCrusader's TweakStock kernel (am I missing any?) so I guess I have tried the first two, maybe it's time to give KC's kernel a shot with the Tweaked ROM... I am assuming a kernel is installed the same as a ROM, just don't need to mount /system or factory wipe?


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

acejavelin said:


> OK, then perhaps I am going down the wrong road here because I really like the features in the Tweaked 2.1 ROM, but there seems to be only three kernels available out there for this device, obviously the stock one, the rhcp kernel, and KnightCrusader's TweakStock kernel (am I missing any?) so I guess I have tried the first two, maybe it's time to give KC's kernel a shot with the Tweaked ROM... I am assuming a kernel is installed the same as a ROM, just don't need to mount /system or factory wipe?


You can flash new kernel in download mode using heimdall.


```
<br />
heimdall flash --kernel filename<br />
```
simply replace filename with the name of the file of course.


----------

